# PCI Simple communication Controller for Dell N5110



## Dellinspironn511 (Sep 4, 2012)

i can't find drivers for PCI Simple communication Controller.

hardware id PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_04B01028&REV_04.

please help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i could not find the N5110 - do you have a service tag number - should be on the label on the PC

it maybe the media card driver 
OR the 
Intel(R) Management Engine

both should be on the dell site

so the service tag will help
http://support.euro.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/kcs/document?docid=267748


----------



## Dellinspironn511 (Sep 4, 2012)

service tag HTMDVQ1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

drivers are here
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/uk/en/ukbsdt1/ServiceTag/HTMDVQ1

install the chipset and see if that helps


----------



## Dellinspironn511 (Sep 4, 2012)

etaf said:


> drivers are here
> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/uk/en/ukbsdt1/ServiceTag/HTMDVQ1
> 
> install the chipset and see if that helps


Installed driver , still PCI Simple communication Controller is having that exclemation marks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

and if you right click on the adapter and then update - and use windows update - does that work


----------



## Dellinspironn511 (Sep 4, 2012)

etaf said:


> and if you right click on the adapter and then update - and use windows update - does that work


No thats also not working


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Under chipset drivers is file R292194.exe "Management Engine Interface". Have you installed this driver?


----------



## Dellinspironn511 (Sep 4, 2012)

Frank4d said:


> Under chipset drivers is file R292194.exe "Management Engine Interface". Have you installed this driver?


Yes, i ve installed that driver.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pci simple communications devices are usually
telephone modems.
Is there a driver listed for that?


----------

